# Wellness ?



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone! 

I am just curious on what you guys think of Wellness puppy food.
Luci has been on that food since she was 3 months old, and I love it. We tried Nutro before that, and I noticed that she was starting to get some tear stains at that point, so my Vet told me to try Wellness because it's Holistic, So I did, and her little bit of tear staining went away immediately. She's so cute!
Anyway, just curious


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wellness is great food. Lady doesn't eat it because she is diabetic, but I feed it to my cats.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Wellness is a really good food. Now if only Bella would eat it. She is currently on Royal Canin for fussy eaters. It seems to be the most healthiest food I will be able to get her to eat.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Wellness is great. We also feed Lotus, which is nearly the same thing.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

My YorkiePoo & IG eat Wellness and seem to like it. Actually, I haven't seen much they don't like! Tanner eats senior Innova & senior Merrick. I found with him if I rotate the food he will eat better. Go figure.


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

My breeder and vet both recommended Wellness to me, although the breeder has Emma on a mostly homemade diet right now.. I'm hoping she likes Wellness fulltime, since I bought a big bag of the Puppy kibble!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am just curious on what you guys think of Wellness puppy food.[/B]



Lexi eats Wellness puppy food and she loves it. I like that they have recently reduced the kibble size, although I wish they would have done it sooner. Lexi is almost a year old, so I am slowly switching her from the Wellness puppy to Natural Balance.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Gracie and Cooper used to eat Wellness, its a GREAT food. However they changed the formula a bit an my guys didn't seem to like it as much. And I think the lamb formula was causing tear stains....but I can't be sure of that. I've since switched over to Merrick...they like it better and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ive fed wellness puppyfood and adult, but my baby didnt enjoy it as much as the other dog food she tried, so i dont buy it anymore, but wellness' ingredients are great


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

just switched lola to wellness chicken today...she seemed to love the sample bag. it is a great food, will be even GREATER if she will eat it consistanly! she seems to like the bigger kibble size as well, like little treats! i like that they have a few different formulas within the same brand...i also love that it has lots of fruits and the only meat in it is chicken (no lamb or duck). i'll keep my fingers crosses...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Wilson and Molly normally eat Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish kibble and wet food. We were out of wet food, so hubby ran to the only place in town that sells this brand of food, of course they were out!







So he came home with the Wellness Fish and Sweet Potato canned- well the kids gulped it down- they both even licked their bowls! It does smell worse than the NB (probably why they liked it so much!), I was gagging while dishing it out. 

I will see how they do on this, and am thinking of switching them over for good. Wilson has always been a picky eater, but he loved the canned food. I might look for a sample of the dry kibble and see how he does on it. Of course, I find this out after I just purchased a 15 pound bag of kibble!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I was going to go with NB (Duck and potato)But I am going to try Wellness (Chicken) I think he is getting bored of Nutro..Hope he likes it, I know it's a better food..

Andrea~


----------

